# problem with mldonkey

## tryze

hi!

don't know why, but mldonkey doesn't want to run any more... when i'm

trying to start it, there's this message:

bash-2.05a# ./mldonkey_gui

Your system supports 1024 file descriptors

Exception Not_found in Options.save_module

Exception Not_found in Options.save_module

Exception Not_found in Options.save_module

Exception Pervasives.Exit in Options.save

Exception Pervasives.Exit in Options.save

Exception Pervasives.Exit in Options.save

Exception Pervasives.Exit in Options.save

Exception Pervasives.Exit in Options.save

Exception Pervasives.Exit in Options.save

Exception Pervasives.Exit in Options.save

Exception Pervasives.Exit in Options.save

Exception Pervasives.Exit in Options.save

Exception Pervasives.Exit in Options.save

Exception Not_found in gethostbyname

Exception Failure("inet_addr_of_string") in inet_addr_of_string

Fatal error: exception Not_found

bash-2.05a#

any hints?

thx

tryze

----------

## BaSS

First need to execute mldonkey and it do for you the conf files. Remember execute mldonkey ever in the same dir. After that you can run mldonkey_gui.

Example:

```

down/mldonkey>mldonkey > mldonkey.log &

down/mldonkey>mldonkey_gui

```

enjoy

----------

## tryze

thx for the answer, but i came too late  :Wink:  i knew the things you postet and that wasn't the problem, but thx anyway... i reinstalled my gentoo (not only for mldonkey...) and now it's working again.

greets, tryze

----------

